# HILFE! Leistung aufeinmal eingebrochen!



## Yagoo (2. Juli 2016)

Oh man. Jetzt warte ich auf die 480er von AMD und aufeinmal bricht hier bei mir die Leistung abartig weg.
Ich kann kein "halbwegs" forderndes Game spielen. 

In H1Z1 hatte ich immer auf "geringen" Einstellungen meine 80-100 FPS jetzt aufeinmal nurnoch 20-30..... es laggt abartig.

Woran kann es liegen, was kann ich tun um es herrauszufinden und ggf zu beheben?

Habe jetzt 2-3x die GPU Treiber neu installiert schon .....

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2016)

Das kann viele Gründe haben. Gab es irgendein Update eines anderen Tools oder so? Virenscanner? Kommunikationsprogramm?


Es kann aber auch am Game liegen - wie ist es denn bei anderen Games? Auch Einbrüche?


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich zumindest nicht unbedingt an ein bestimmtes Update erinnern.... Habe natürlich in den letzten Tagen einiges installiert bzw heruntergeladen.

Könnte ein 3DMark aufschluss geben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe leider sonst keine Aufwendigen Spiele... aber schon das Gefühl, dass alles derzeit eingeschränkt läuft....

Oh man. Auch wenn ich eh die GPU wechseln will echt nervig.

Weiß eigentlich schon jmd wann neue Modelle der RX480 kommen mit evtl besserer Kühlung, 2 Lüftern, etc .... ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Was nutzt du denn aktuell für eine Karte? 
Hast du deine Temperaturen mal überprüft - z.b. mit dem Msi afterburner?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, denn die Leistung ist direkt nach Pc Start und Game Start ja schon im Keller.

Hab gerade das Programm runtergeladen und am laufen bei "Hearstone" da liegt die Temperatur wohl gerade bei stabilen 38 Grad.....


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Hmm.. dann lass dir mal die Taktrate anzeigen. Was kommt denn dabei raus? Also speichervelegung und Takt. Und GPU Taktrate. 

Was für eine Grafikkarte benutzt du denn?? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Ich nutze "noch" die R9 270x mit 2GB

Takt anzeigen? Auch über das Programm? Hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auchmal "Windows + R" gemacht und mir evtl fehler anzeigen lassen, da wurde nix gefunden ....


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Also du kannst dir in den Einstellungen ein OSD (onscreen display) aktivieren und dort auswählen was dir angezeigt werden soll. Einfach mal auf Einstellungen und OSD klicken. Dort die haken bei GPU Takt, GPE temp und vram setzen. Und bei OSD aktivieren einen haken machen. 

Dan zeigt er dir im Spiel ein paar Zahlen am oberen Bildschirmrand an. Diese Werte währen interessant. Im Leerlauf sieht aber alles normal aus. 300mhz auf der Gpu und 150mhz beim Speicher sind völlig normal im Leerlauf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Hab ich nicht gefunden. Habe jetzt mal 20min das Spiel H1Z1 gespielt mit 20 FPS auf niedrigester Einstellung. Oh man ey. Aber irgendwie hat der Afterburner keine Daten abgespeichert die ich hier jetzt vorlegen könnte. Eben stand dort (nach beendigung des Spiels) noch kurzzeitig was von 1400hz auf dem Tacho...... Temperatur ist nicht erhöht denke ich beim Spielen. Laut Zeitlinie bei max 52 Grad.

(((((


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Wie nicht gefunden? Einstellungen oder OSD nicht ?

EDIT: sonst könntest du auch bei YouTube mal "msi afterburner OSD einstellen" eingeben. Da wird das gut erklärt.

In game sollte deine Karte 1070mhz GPU und 1400mhz beim Speicher haben. Wenn die Anliegen gibt es I ein anderes Problem. 

Laufen im Hintergrund iwelche Programme die dazwischen funken könnten? (Virenscanner etc.)


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Das "Zahnrad" Einstellungen finde ich aber ich finde nirgends etwas was "OSD" heißt.....


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Dann schau mal ob du bei YouTube ne Anleitung findest. Habe nen EDIT in meinem vorherigen Post ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Habs gefunden, musste es neu installieren damit OSD anzeigbar wird 

Also hab das mal im Spiel laufen gehabt:

GPU: 54°C, 25%, 1070 MHz
MEM: 1400 MHz,695 MB
RAM: 6520 MB

Das tauchte da oben links jetzt auf zB.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Hmm ok das sieht alles sowas als wenn das normal ist. Würde die Grafikkarte also ausschließen.

Hast du evtl irgendwelche Hintergrundprogramme Laufen? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Ne hab nix an 

Kann es noch an etwas anderem liegen? Arbeitsspeicher? Prozessor? Mainboard?
Am Monitor kann es nicht liegen oder?


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Habe gerade mal MemTest von Chip runtergeladen.

K.a ob das Programm etwas taugt (gibts evtl bessere?)

Aber ich bekomm da dies als Fenster raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte bisher noch keine RAM Probleme weshalb ich mit diesen Programmen allgemein nicht viel anfangen kann.

Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn verbaut? Die Nachricht hört sich für mich ao an als ob Iwas mit einem 4gb Riegel nicht stimmen würde. 

Ich weiß nicht wie gut H1Z1 mit dem arbeitsreichen umgeht aber auf niedrigsten Einstellungen über 6Gb zu Belegen ohne das du Programme im Hintergrund laufen hast sieht schonmal komisch aus.
Ich würde einfach mal beide Riegel testen. Nimm erst den einen raus und schau wie die Performance dann ist oder ob der pc überhaupt startet. Das probierst du mal mit beiden Riegeln, falls du 2 hast. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Check am besten erst mal die Festplatte(n) mit dem Tool HD Tune, error scan.


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Check am besten erst mal die Festplatte(n) mit dem Tool HD Tune, error scan.



Hab ich gemacht, hier die Auswertung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht glaub ich in Ordnung aus oder?

Hab jetzt mehrere Ram Testing Programme versucht zu starten, aber keines hat funktioniert (alle zu kompliziert, bekomm die teilweise nichtmal installiert)

Haben wir denn jetzt den RAM im verdacht?


Den Test unter Windows 7 hab ich gemacht. Da hatte er bis zur letzten Sekunde keinen Fehler gefunden. Allerdings habe ich anschließend nach automatischem Neustart des Pcs nicht die angekündigte Auswertung bekommen. Die hätte ich hier auch gerne orgelegt, die hat mir Windows unterschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Also, bei einem RAM-Fehler hast du normalerweise eher Abstürze, nicht aber Leistungseinbrüche...   entweder es taktet die CPU oder die Grafikkarte nicht korrekt hoch, und die Graka sieht ja normal aus. CPU könntest du aber mal testen, ob die denn korrekt taktet.

Ansonsten muss IMHO doch an irgendeinem Programm liegen, was vlt. nebenbei aktiv ist und stört. Schalt da mal alles ab: Virenscanner, Firewall, Kommunikationstools, Downloadtools usw., und schau auch per Klick auf das kleine Dach-Symbol rechts unten bei Windows, ob da vlt Tools laufen, von denen du es gar nicht weißt, weil die beim Booten gestartet werden, ohne dass du sie selber starten musst. 

Was auch sein kann ist, dass du vlt versehentlich per Tastenkombi eine Aufnahmefunktion des Treibers aktiviert hast.


----------



## Yagoo (3. Juli 2016)

Langsam verzweifle ich. Wie teste ich meine CPU?
Egal was ich mir runterladen will, es soll nicht funktionieren. Nix klappt hier mehr. Obwohl es Chip Server sind. Irgendwo ist doch hier der Wurm drin.
Habe auch das Gefühl, dass mein Pc generell langsam ist beim öffnen von Webseiten zB ....

Ich glaub ich muss den Pc zur Reperatur geben. Ich kann ja nichtmal Windows formatieren da ich nur eine SSD Festplatte drin habe und angeblich kann man dann nur mit Hilfe eines zweit Pcs formatieren..... Sonst hätte ich das mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Langsam verzweifle ich. Wie teste ich meine CPU?
> Egal was ich mir runterladen will, es soll nicht funktionieren. Nix klappt hier mehr. Obwohl es Chip Server sind. Irgendwo ist doch hier der Wurm drin.
> Habe auch das Gefühl, dass mein Pc generell langsam ist beim öffnen von Webseiten zB ....
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss den Pc zur Reperatur geben. Ich kann ja nichtmal Windows formatieren da ich nur eine SSD Festplatte drin habe und angeblich kann man dann nur mit Hilfe eines zweit Pcs formatieren..... Sonst hätte ich das mal ausprobiert.


 häh, wo hast du DAS denn her? ^^  Du kannst Windows immer neu installieren, egal ob auf SSD oder auf Festplatte. Du musst nur beim Installieren vorher im BIOS nachsehen, ob für die SSD als IDE-Modus AHCI aktiv ist - das sollte aber bei halbwegs modernen Boards eh voreingestellt sein. 

Was hast du denn für eine CPU und Board?


Ich würde aber zuerst mal über die Systemsteuerung von Windows mal in der Liste der installierten Programme nachsehen und einfach mal alle Dinge, die du nicht unbedingt jetzt brauchst, deinstallieren. Zunächst auch mal so was wie den Afterburner oder Mainboard-Tools usw.


----------



## Yagoo (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hab schonmal alles mögliche an Programmen gelöscht. Auch ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe ein *Asrock H97 Pro4 Mainboard und eine **SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB Festplatte.

*Windows CD einlegen und Pc starten klappt schonmal nicht. Ich hatte das dann gegoogelt und da hieß es überall, dass man mit einer SSD Festplatte einen 2 Pc bzw zweite Festplatte benötigt um sie zu formatieren ((

Gibts nen Trick wie ich das auch so schaffe?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Juli 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal alles mögliche an Programmen gelöscht. Auch ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Ich habe ein *Asrock H97 Pro4 Mainboard und eine **SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB Festplatte.
> 
> ...



Hä? Ne SSD ist im Betrieb im Grunde nix anderes als ne normale Festplatte. Nur eben schneller.

Was passiert denn wenn du die CD einlegst? Wir können oft mitneinem "klappt nicht" nicht viel anfangen ^.^ 
Es währe einfacher wenn du genauer beschreiben würdest was passiert. 
Hast du im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge so geändert, dass er von CD starten soll? Kommt die Nachricht "Von CD starten, bitte beliebige taste drücken.."? 

Ich habe schon öfter SSD Systeme neu aufgesetzt und bisher nur einmal ein Problem gehabt, da hätte uns aber auch kein 2. PC geholfen. Ausser zum Googlen des Problems evtl ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ich hab schonmal alles mögliche an Programmen gelöscht. Auch ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Ich habe ein *Asrock H97 Pro4 Mainboard und eine **SanDisk SSD Plus 240GB Festplatte.
> 
> *Windows CD einlegen und Pc starten klappt schonmal nicht. Ich hatte das dann gegoogelt und da hieß es überall, dass man mit einer SSD Festplatte einen 2 Pc bzw zweite Festplatte benötigt um sie zu formatieren ((


 hast du mal einen solchen Link? So was stimmt nämlich einfach nicht - oder du verwechselst das mit einer anderen Aktion ^^  denn eine SSD ist aus Sicht des PCs das gleiche wie eine Festplatte, da gibt es keinen Unterschied. 

Man startet den PC neu, geht ins BIOS, stellt das DVD-Laufwerk bei der "boot_priority" an erste Stelle, dann verlässt man das Bios inkl. Speichern der Änderungen. Dann sollte der PC von Disc starten, das WindowsSetup beginnt, und irgendwann kannst du dann aussuchen, ob du Windows reparieren oder auch GANZ ersetzen willst. Da kommst du dann zu einer Übersicht der "Datenträger", also 6SSDs/Festplatten, kann die SSD dann als Speicherort wählen - und dann geht es los. Vlt. zuerst alle Partitionen der SSD löschen, falls da mehr als eine ist. Nach der Installation ändert man dann bei Gelegenheit im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge wieder so, dass die SSD an erster Stelle ist, damit der PC nicht bockt, wenn man mal eine CD/DVD im Laufwerk hat  


Wenn du Win10 installieren willst, könntest du auch einfach einen USB-Stick mit dem Windows Media Creation Tool https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10 so herrichten lassen, dass du win10 per USB-Stick installierst. Dann muss halt der Stick an erste Stelle der Reihenfolge, bevor das Setup startet. und als key kannst du den Win7-Key nutzen.


----------

